# Would this be a 1911 style pistol?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok this is a 1903 browning 
Would you call this the grandfather of the 1911?

The Russians liked it so well they just copied it and used it as a military side arm
for many years



And this is my 1953 Tokarev (My carry gun) it's thinner and lighter than my other 1911's


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

No, neither one would be a "1911 style pistol." There are too many design and function differences.
The grandfather of John Browning's 1911 was the 1905. The father would be the very rare 1910.
The 1903 is also called the 1908 when chambered for the 380 cartridge. Otherwise they look and function the same.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I've got a 1903 (made in 1913). Fun little pistol to shoot when you can find and afford 32ACP. But nothing like the 1911. You can see some of the beginning ideas that evolved into the 1911, like JMB had something he was working on but hadn't quite wrapped his head around yet.

Get a 1903 and a 1911 and field strip them next to each other. It becomes obvious pretty quick.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My 1903 was my Dad's pistol. I inherited it when he passed in 2000. It was made in 1918, the same year he was born.
I have several boxes of 32 ACP squirreled away, but the old girl only comes out on warm sunny days to shoot a magazine or two. In honor and tribute to my Dad.

My wife used to carry it in her pocket around the homestead, and killed a few rattlesnakes with it. She told me that when it was in her pocket she felt Dad's presence protecting her.
To get the gun back, I bought her a 38 Special snubnose, and now the 1903 resides in a soft place - my sock drawer.
:joyous:


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Mine is a family heirloom too. My great great grandparents ran a deli / meat shop in St. Louis during the prohibition. They were butchers from Germany that immigrated to the US. Their main customers were the speak easy's and illegal gin joints in St. Louis. So Gramps carried the 1903 because it fit in his pocket and he could conduct business while armed but not in an overt way.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> Mine is a family heirloom too. My great great grandparents ran a deli / meat shop in St. Louis during the prohibition. They were butchers from Germany that immigrated to the US. Their main customers were the speak easy's and illegal gin joints in St. Louis. So Gramps carried the 1903 because it fit in his pocket and he could conduct business while armed but not in an overt way.


Al Capone was known to carry one in his pocket as well.
I would carry mine, but if I had to shoot someone it would be seized for evidence.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

In 40+ years of being a gun owner, I've sold exactly 2 guns. One was a Mossy 12 g and one was a Colt 1903 .32acp. When my Dad died, I found the Colt in his closet in an old shoe box (way to be original Dad!) Mom had no idea he even had that gun and none of my siblings wanted it so I put it in my safe. I'd clean it once a year then put it back in my safe. There was no personal attachment to the gun so I cleaned it up real good and sold it.

I got enough to outfit myself with my first AR, a Leupold Scope and a pile of mags and ammo. I shot that AR more in the first few seconds of ownership than I did with the Colt 1903 and have had much more fun with the AR too. The guy who bought it was a collector and he appreciates it more than I did but he never shoots it either! Ironic I guess. But since then I made the decision to never sell another firearm.

Picture below is not the one that I had its just a stock pic from the web.

View attachment 11607


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

*No, it is not a 1911 forerunner.*

View attachment 11609

No, it is not a 1911 forerunner. This is the FN M-1900, chambered in .32 Auto, and it was Browning's design. It is an earlier version of the M1903.
Look at the base of the grip, the mag release is located there, which is very different from a 1911. This one was made to easily carried and fired.
Understandably, the M-1900/1903 were popular as tuck-a-way pistols. They would drop into a pocket, or get tucked-away somewhere.
Browning was such a prolific designer, and he was always coming up with something better.
American Rifleman | FN Browning Model 1900


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

no it isn't a 1911 but it does have John M browning's signature all aver it.
I like the tok 
and the 7.62x25 it a very hot round.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> no it isn't a 1911 but it does have John M browning's signature all aver it.
> I like the tok
> and the 7.62x25 it a very hot round.


Yes even the domestic ammo is like 1600 fps out of the muzzle the surplus stuff in a spam can is even hotter


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

1485 fps over my chrono from a CZ52. 1956 Romanian out of a can.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> In 40+ years of being a gun owner, I've sold exactly 2 guns. One was a Mossy 12 g and one was a Colt 1903 .32acp. When my Dad died, I found the Colt in his closet in an old shoe box (way to be original Dad!) Mom had no idea he even had that gun and none of my siblings wanted it so I put it in my safe. I'd clean it once a year then put it back in my safe. There was no personal attachment to the gun so I cleaned it up real good and sold it.


I have a Colt 1903 type IV and it is a great little shooter. I bought it a couple of years ago at an auction and since I have little attachment to it I may sell it but I wonder if I will have "sellers remorse" if I do...something to think about.


----------

